

Ask HN: Lead asked about corporate accounts. - grinnick

I started a &quot;startup&quot; 3 months ago and I&#x27;ve been plugging away at coding and marketing it on the side. I&#x27;ve got a couple of paying customers but things are still pretty raw.<p>Today a person reached out to me to ask who to contact about corporate accounts. I feel like I need to take advantage of this small opportunity but I&#x27;m not really sure how.<p>It would take me 2 to 4 weeks to have the app ready for enterprise use (as I imagine it) at even the most basic level.<p>What&#x27;s my play?
======
rickdale
Setup it up at the most basic level. Use this customer as a beta for it. Make
it awesome for them, expand, plan to release for more corporate accounts after
you feel like you are ready.

------
grimtrigger
Probably depends on the app/service

